# Hmm... kind of worried



## MantisDude15 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey everyone, i have a problem.

my budwing mantis ate a small cricket two days ago, yesterday, and today. the crickets are much larger than the fruitflies, but i figured he could handle them. now im not so sure. he is about 1 1/2 inches long, and the crickets were about 1/2 inch. but im worried i overfed him. the reason is his abdoman has a silverish spot on it. like right where his neck meets his back. its right in the middle. other than that he looks fine, hanging upside down as always. any ideas? oh and he didnt mold since last week, so thats not waht caused the color change.

thanks

adam


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

I think he will be fine. A lot of people tend to worry way to much about changes in their mantids. Just don't feed him until his abdomen gets a bit smaller.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh ok. thanks a lot


----------

